# Pocket carry 380 semi vs 38 revolver.



## cidah (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok, I'm looking to get a pocket carry gun. I've been looking at a number of different shrouded hammer and no hammer DA only revolvers from S & W, Ruger, Taurus, etc. I do like the idea of reliability in a revolver. If I go with a revolver should I go with 357 over 38 and why?

On, the other side I've been looking at the Kel-Tec P3AT, and the Ruger LCP 380s for the semi. Both guns seem to be the right size, but I wonder about the small grips and being able to comfortably shoot. There's also the reliability. I've been reading the threads about the Kel Tec and alot of people on here really seem to like that gun and have had good success with it. 

I should mention that whatever I choose I'd like to have Crimson Trace laser grips or similar system installed.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a 637 jframe, great gun. You could always go with a .357 jframe and then you still have the option to shoot .38. Not really a pocket gun though, at least with the jeans I wear, looks like I have a sandwhich in my pocket. Works good in ankle or IWB holster. Also nice for the car.

I also have a P3At and it is truly a pocket gun, fits in the great or easily in a ankle holster. My dad has a Ruger LCP, pretty much the same gun but add 50 bucks to the price. I think Kel-tec has built a nice little reputation plus a great service center. I would be a little worrie about a ruger lcp shooting me in the leg when I drop it (heh like the SR9). All great guns though, but for a true pocket gun, I would go with the P3AT for sure.


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

I personally think lasers for belly guns are a bit silly but which of these would you rather have to try and conceal in your pocket?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

+1 on the Kel-Tec.

Armalaser for $150.










No... it's NOT comfortable in your hand (better with a houge grip), but it's not designed for comfort. It's designed for concealed simplicity.

JW


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Lasers for pocket guns are NOT silly at all.

1. If you have to shoot more than 5yds, the sights are worthless.
2. If you have to shot from retention (the hip), the laser is PRICELESS.

With a 380 auto, it's ALL about bullet placement!!! Point the laser, pull the trigger.

And as an added bonus, it significantly reduces printing in your pocket.

$300 for the gun, $150 for the laser, $10 for an Uncle Mikes #1. Complete concealed carry solution for $460.

JW


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

cidah said:


> Ok, I'm looking to get a pocket carry gun. I've been looking at a number of different shrouded hammer and no hammer DA only revolvers from S & W, Ruger, Taurus, etc. I do like the idea of reliability in a revolver. If I go with a revolver should I go with 357 over 38 and why?
> 
> On, the other side I've been looking at the Kel-Tec P3AT, and the Ruger LCP 380s for the semi. Both guns seem to be the right size, but I wonder about the small grips and being able to comfortably shoot. There's also the reliability. I've been reading the threads about the Kel Tec and alot of people on here really seem to like that gun and have had good success with it.
> 
> I should mention that whatever I choose I'd like to have Crimson Trace laser grips or similar system installed.


Keep in mind that while you can get some VERY lightweight .38 revolvers, the same gun in .357 needs to be stronger and is therefore going to usually be heavier. If you really want a POCKET gun, you honestly can't go wrong with the P3AT or LCP. I was never a big fan of the little kel-tecs. I didn't see what everyone was so excited about. Then I bought one, just because I know they are getting hard to find and i found some at a really good price. So now I have one, and the more I carry it the more I like it. I still carry my glock, but this thing goes in your pocket and you really do just forget its there. And I actually really like shooting it. It is much more accurate than I expected it to be.


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

> Lasers for pocket guns are NOT silly at all.
> 
> 1. If you have to shoot more than 5yds, the sights are worthless.
> 2. If you have to shot from retention (the hip), the laser is PRICELESS.


I still think they are silly. They are a bit tacti-cool for my tastes. My biggest problem with them is people tend to rely on them instead of proper training. Muscle memory should make from the hip shooting at close range second nature. Just my personal opinion. Yours may vary. 

PS: As an ex-LEO I would caution against shooting someone beyond 15ft. At that range prosecutors start asking a lot of "shouldn't you, couldn't you" questions.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you shoot .357 Magnum from a lightweight, pocket-size revolver, you are going to be very surprised. Very _unpleasantly_ surprised, that is.
It's going to hurt. By the fifth shot, you'll be ready to quit, and 157-grain, normal-velocity, .38 Special rounds will start seeming very practical to you.
Self-defense shooting depends upon rapid, accurate fire, repeated until the fight is stopped decisively. You will find that almost impossible to accomplish with a .357 Magnum, pocket-size gun.
For that matter, hanging onto a .380 semi-auto with two fingers (all that'll fit on its grip) is no picnic either. It takes lots of practice.
All pocket pistols fit into the realm of "for very experienced shooters only," so very carefully assess your capabilities before making your decision, and don't practice self-delusion or wishful thinking.
In my experience, I suggest that your best choice would be a two-inch-barrel, S&W, enclosed hammer, five-shot revolver, and standard-velocity .38 Special ammunition.
Oh, yes: and practice. Lots and lots of practice.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

A Smith and Wesson J frame snubbie in .38 Special will fit into your pocket. I carry one at times. I suggest a pocket holster to keep it from printing. No need to spend a lot of money on something fancy. I have an Uncle Mikes. One of the newer, lighter Smiths is best for carry if you can afford it. If you find a model 60 or older 36, those are fine too; just a little heavier. 

If you can get your hands on a Ruger LCP in .380 you will have something even smaller, but either firearm will work fine. It's easier to carry a second load with the Ruger. The magazine fits right into the watch pocket of my jeans. Good luck!


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I, too, can highly recommend a Smith & Wesson J frame revolver. I personally like the .38 Special caliber. I ended up with a used model 640 which has the enclosed hammer and I like it very, very much. It is very easy to carry in a pocket holster.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I got one of those Bersa 380's...You can get more than two fingers on it and the recoil ain't bad enough to to make ya wanna look for something smaller.:smt023 Pretty good shooter for one of those up close and personal things. Still though. a 38 is a pretty nice round. A nice Smith an an IWB be really nice:watching:


----------

